# excessive drooling started one day ago



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey sorry I could have added this onto my previous post about Tucker's eye, but i figured it needed a different title. 

My pup has never drooled at all but the past two days he's been drooling a lot, and his mouth just seems wetter and slimier than usual, seems he may be sick.

has anyone else's dog drooled when they get sick? He does seem to be kinda down looking, so i'm pretty sure he's not feeling well.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Since you have two possible health issues that you are questioning, I think that at the very least, a call to your vet is in order.

The vet will want you to come in for anything to do with an eye. The drooling thing...I have no idea. 

Depression or lethargy is a concern for me, I know if Reba is not her bubbly self that there is something going on with her.

I am not a vet, I just play one at home.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't want to scare you at all but just noticed you said about the drooling and think that is def worth a trip to the vets. I dont know if you have heard of Polymyositis when researching Vizslas.

some info can be found here http://www.vizslahealth.net/
and also here 
http://vizslamyositis.blogspot.com/

might be nothing to do with this but thought I would mention it


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our philosophy with our kids and our dogs is that it may cost a little cash but we'd much rather hear the doc tell us there's nothing wrong with them than to ignore a problem and make it worse.

Definitely sounds like a trip to the vet is warranted.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

My parents seem to think he's probably just teething, he's almost 5 months old. He's not drooling nearly as much as the dogs in the myositis photos, but that is a little disconcerting. will let you all know what the vet says when we make it to the doctors office. 

has anyone seen increased drooling during teething?


----------

